# différence mémoire entre Mac et Pc ?



## olep (20 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous !

Mes premiers pas officiels sur Mac Gé ! Ca fait des semaines que je suis le site de très près ce forum riche en infos intéressantes et depuis mon acquisition de l'ibook, le temps est venu pour moi de prendre quelques infos.

Je sais qu'il faut de base rajouter 512 Mo à l'ibook pour avoir un os réactif. De ce coté pas de problèmes. Ce qui me tracassent plus c'est qu'en allant chez Crucial par exemple ils vendent de la DDR PC 2100 à 85.76¤ mais en suivant un lien annoncé sur le forum il semblerait qu'il y ait 2 types de PC2100 une spécial Apple ibook ( 125¤ !!!   sans les frais de port) et l'autre . Je suis très surpris car à ma connaissance une PC2100 reste une PC2100 => incomprehension. 

Quelqu'un aurait il l'amabilité de me dire où trouver ce type de barette à un prix quand meme plus sympathique que celui de crucial ?

Merci à tous !!


----------



## GrandGibus (20 Décembre 2004)

Salut,

effectivement, deux barettes PC2100 seraient identiques... du moins en caractéristiques. 

Après, ces barettes peuvent être quand même différentes: CAS (temps d'accès), nombre de puces (8 ou 16....). De plus tu as certainement dû lire dans les forums que les Macs étaient un peu plus difficiles sur la qualité de la mémoire... notament au niveau du nombre de puces. D'où la série spéciale ?!

Pour un autre fournisseur.... regarde dans le bandeau publicitaire de MacGé (the clearance store)


----------

